# Dreamcast GDEMU from Aliexpress + Amazon



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello.

I need your appreciated opinions and experiences please.

Has someone tried the GDEMUs from Amazon or Aliexpress ?

https://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?__mk_de_DE=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=gdemu

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...09145348&origin=y&catId=0&isViewCP=y&jump=afs

Thank you.


----------



## TheSnke (Mar 11, 2019)

I purchased mine from Amazon back in the summer. I use it regularly and I haven't had any problems or issues with compatibility. From what I've discovered, it's identical to the "real" GDEMU, except that you can't update the firmware. However since it already has 100% compatibility, you don't need to.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello.

Thank you for your info and feedback.That helps me for my decision.


----------



## tech3475 (Mar 11, 2019)

From what I’ve read, you may want to check/upgrade the cooling system as the GD ROM drive was used as part of it, which obviously will be removed when you install this.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello.

That´s new for me.


----------



## tech3475 (Mar 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> That´s new for me.
> 
> View attachment 160542



I think there are kits and/or fan upgrades you can get, but I’ve not looked too deeply into them.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2019)

Ok,thank you for that info.I forget how "silent" the Dreamcast is.
Maybe i´ve take a look on that too.

Thank you for the tip.


----------



## MockyLock (Mar 11, 2019)

Or else, for getting rid of the cooling problems, you can swap the power board for a PicoPSU.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2019)

Great idea.

....another 30 € ....*ufff*   .... maybe later.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 11, 2019)

The cooling thing is over exaggerated, as I have owned the GDEMU original boards, since 2014 and ran tests by removing the 12v resistor/transistor or just placing a 300 ohm resistor on GND/12V pins on the PSU.

Voltage spikes do occur because the ODE does not use 12V to run, yet with proper air flow, like installing a 3D printed tray will suffice enough, as that is what the issue boils down to, because the original GD drive being removed, so the air flow is not consistent enough.

Also, be wary of clones, as some have known to have incorrect crystal oscillators on them, resulting in issues with peripherals not working correctly and incompatibilty the DCHDMI mod. 

The firmware on both clone and original is not 100% perfect either, regardless of what some say (Skies of Arcadia and D2 disk swap is one example), so if an official update is released in the future, clone users are stuffed because it will brick without no means of recovery.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you for your perspectives and foresight.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2019)

Now i have ACTUAL info from an german site,he had Aliexpress ones with Firmware 5.5 who plays all relevant games without issues/CDI or GDI-Images AND can activate the VGA cable and remove region lock.Also that they was selling over Amazon are cheap(er) produced copies from the Aliexpress ones.

https://marc.tv/gdemu-dreamcast-spiele-von-sd-karte-laden/

Great,then the Aliexpress one will it be 

Thank you all for your tipps and advices.


----------



## enarky (Mar 11, 2019)

retrofan_k said:


> (Skies of Arcadia and D2 disk swap is one example), so if an official update is released in the future, clone users are stuffed because it will brick without no means of recovery.


Wasn't Skies of Arcadia originally a single disc/GD ROM game and only the pirate copy was split on two CDs?


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 11, 2019)

enarky said:


> Wasn't Skies of Arcadia originally a single disc/GD ROM game and only the pirate copy was split on two CDs?



Earlier scene release may have done (can't remember tbh), yet advances with newer groups like RDC, there is a single rip on a 80min CD-R now.


----------



## enarky (Mar 11, 2019)

retrofan_k said:


> Earlier scene release may have done (can't remember tbh), yet advances with newer groups like RDC, there is a single rip on a 80min CD-R now.


Ah, I think I missunderstood you in the part I quoted and you meant the D2 disc swap and Skies of Arcadia is a problem, not the disc swap with D2 and Skies of Arcadia.


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 11, 2019)

enarky said:


> Ah, I think I missunderstood you in the part I quoted and you meant the D2 disc swap and Skies of Arcadia is a problem, not the disc swap with D2 and Skies of Arcadia.



Yeah both seperate games.  Skies has a 100% crash, if you leave it on the opening demo cut-scene (can be skipped).  D2 has inconsistent swap code when running with the ODE i.e does not recognize the swap of discs when it prompts the user (50/50 rate sometimes).


----------



## kublai (Mar 11, 2019)

anyone know what's the difference between the board revision v5.1.5 vs. v5.5?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Anyone know if you can update firmware on these clone boards?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello.

https://gdemu.wordpress.com/firmware/updating-gdemu/

*USE IT ONLY ON THE ORIGNAL GDEMU NOT ON THE CLONES/COPIES !!!!

DO NOT UPDATE CLONES LEAVE IT AS IT IS.*


----------



## toxic9 (Mar 12, 2019)

what happens if you try to update? will it brick? will it even accept the update?
maybe there is some header offset we need to patch the FW in order to successful update.


----------



## kumikochan (Mar 12, 2019)

Well i got the original one and not a clone since i rather support the one who made this but a friend of mine got a clone and it works exactly the same as the non clone version and yeah do not update the clone

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



retrofan_k said:


> The cooling thing is over exaggerated, as I have owned the GDEMU original boards, since 2014 and ran tests by removing the 12v resistor/transistor or just placing a 300 ohm resistor on GND/12V pins on the PSU.
> 
> Voltage spikes do occur because the ODE does not use 12V to run, yet with proper air flow, like installing a 3D printed tray will suffice enough, as that is what the issue boils down to, because the original GD drive being removed, so the air flow is not consistent enough.
> 
> ...


You don't need it to be 3d Printed tho, you can just cut a piece of plastic and tape it so that there is proper airflow.
Yeah i do know that my resistor is pretty overkill but that was the only one i had laying around and it does the job so why not


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 12, 2019)

toxic9 said:


> what happens if you try to update? will it brick? will it even accept the update?
> maybe there is some header offset we need to patch the FW in order to successful update.



YES,it brick and gets useless.Like the thing with the Matrix/Modbo/Clones Modchips on PS2.The original matrix can updated the Modbo clones not.

For me its not 60 Euro more worth to try it.Even on the ALIEXPRESS one is the latest FW 5.15 on,this ones plays 99% of the games.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 23, 2019)

Another good solution is to put a 12v fan in there. Keeps the original PSU happy plus adds extra cooling (and only a bit more noise if its a Noctua).

A bit cheaper than a replacement PSU.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello.

I´ve ordered this one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Opt...048.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.43034c4d80axTc

I´ll keep you informed if you want/interested.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 24, 2019)

All the clones seem to look the same. I paid a bit more from a UK ebay seller so I could get it in a couple days rather than a month.

Works really well. I have something like 135 games on a 128gb sd.


----------



## ArugulaZ (Mar 25, 2019)

I have a GDEMU, purchased from an ebay seller. It didn't work properly at first but that was because my Dreamcast was acting flaky. Cleaning the power pins did the trick... now it's quite reliable. It seems to run everything as long as it's in CDI format. I haven't tried Skies of Arcadia, but I'm like the only person who doesn't like that game, so it's not like I'm missing out on anything.


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 25, 2019)

ArugulaZ said:


> It seems to run everything as long as it's in CDI format


Although CDI works fine, its better to use GDI if you can. A lot of games are over a GB and had to have audio or video ripped/resampled to fit on a 700MB CDI.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2019)

Hello.

A few minutes ago it arrived with the austrian post:


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 19, 2019)

Here is an Link for the template to "perfect" fit in the GDEMU:

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1585333


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 1, 2019)

Hello.

The parts from the 3D printer arrived.
Looks very "original".



 



The next step is to "find" the Dramcast Video cable......


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2019)

Hello.

I can give you "Green Light" to buy from Aliexpress.
Here is the Link once again from that one I have buyed:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Opt...048.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.43034c4d80axTc

Everything works,Disk change is an "exercise thing" - do not press the Button on the GDEmu to fast.
Cheats with the Codebreaker works also fine.

I use an 64 GB SD XC Card from Transcend.For Gametransfer I use the Tool "SD Card Maker for GDEmu V 1.10"
The 3D printed parts for fitting in are not necessary for proper working,it is only for "the eye".
But its "recommended" because of the Airflow.


----------



## CORE (May 2, 2019)

Seems identical to mine I use a 128GB SDXC I also have a 3D Printed piece that locks unto the top of the Disc Cover and the GDEMU but does not fit odd.

Evil Twin has some issues and I am stuck because it is bugged out when I try to go out beyond Navigation Deck or whatever it called Game Crashes.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2019)

> Evil Twin has some issues and I am stuck because it is bugged out when I try to go out beyond Navigation Deck or whatever it called Game Crashes.



I can try the PAL version on weekend.

But the MAIN game for me at the moment is D2.


----------



## CORE (May 2, 2019)

ahh D2 so damn annoying , I did enjoy it but not being able to skip those annoying Battle sequences was a pain.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 2, 2019)

....with a little help from my best friend "codebreaker".


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 3, 2019)

Hello.

I am playing actual D2 and then comes to the first CD swap.It worked perfect.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 10, 2019)

Hello.

My 3 Dreamcasts stops working yesterday......

When powering on the Dreamcast,there comes the Time/Date setting screen and after 3-4 seconds the TV signal is lost/Black screen.....
I´ll put the GD-Rom back,the same issue.
GDEmu seems ok,but flashing RED on Power up.

- maybe the Power Unit(s)
- maybe the age
- i don´t now


----------



## CORE (May 11, 2019)

Very odd sounds like PSU but x3 Dreamcasts? with the GDEMU and without? Do you think it has Fried shorted them out?

Your Dreamcasts are Model V1.

I read it only works on those.





IF THEY NOT YOU SHOULD NOT BE USING GDEMU!!!


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)

Hello.



> IF THEY NOT YOU SHOULD NOT BE USING GDEMU!!!


Of course all three Dreamcasts are compatible.

Thank you for the reply.
After 24h off power/electricity the Dreamcast works again with the original GD-Rom Drives,but GDEmu flashes still RED.I think thats it.

I´ve contact the seller on Ali Express and keep you informed over the further course if you want.


----------



## CORE (May 11, 2019)

Yes please do what where you doing when it happen where you doing anything at all? 

Did you try and update firmware?


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)

CORE said:


> Yes please do what where you doing when it happen where you doing anything at all?
> 
> Did you try and update firmware?



It is a CLONE.Don´t update a clone.

Also it has the latest firmware on it (V5.15).


----------



## CORE (May 11, 2019)

Well that good you done your research so somehow your board has a fault then that sucks.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 11, 2019)

It was a good time

it was a short time


The Dreamcast is/was NEVER my favorite console and "annoyed" me from the first day i had one.

-loud and noisy fan
-loud and pesky GD Rom Drive
- constantly empty Memory Unit batteries
- the shortest cable from an overelaborate Controller 


I hoped with an GDEmu all is good and now gaming makes fun.
thought so...


----------



## CORE (May 11, 2019)

Well there is RetroArch soon to have WinCE support too

I know what you mean about Controller leads I bought extenders off Ebay and they gave me such nostalgic feelings they even boxed in original packaging from when I seen them 20 years ago WTF has it really been so long!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello. 

A little update on GDEmu:

It stopped working:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/where-i...ve-fixed-modded-recently.538737/#post-8640773

I do not know what happend......

Since then I have tried to held contact with the Seller on Aliexpress.
He wants some video of the issue,but they have Problems to open/play it (maybe have to do with CHINA.....)
Tried it a couple of times with different solutions to send them the Video (no files than Pictures alllowed).
Today i tried to contact them again since the last reply was 2 weeks ago,and....
all conversations are gone because of a new Message SYSTEM instead of instant messaging.

I think thats it for now.I write to them again and let´s see.....

Thank you.


----------



## shano (Jun 6, 2019)

Im actually looking to pick one up myself. 

Probably the 5.15b version. 

Think i heard this one can actually take firmware updates fine, since it uses same chips as original now, i could have heard wrong though. 

@alexander1970 Thats unfortunate what has happened with your GDEMU. Do you think it was just a faulty one or maybe the Dreamcast fault? Im kinda worried to grab one now. 

Anyone else had or heard any issues with the clones dying?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

shano said:


> Im actually looking to pick one up myself.
> 
> Probably the 5.15b version.
> 
> ...



Hello. 

Thank you for your participation.

I don´t think there are further updates for the GDEmu because what i know 99% of the Games including Multi Disc one works.
Its a 50:50 chance of "breaking" a clone i think.For me i can recommend it to buy a clone because its easier to get one.And 5.15 is the latest Firmware.Until the time when mine breaks the games worked perfectly with Cheats and Multidisc.

The only thing i noticed that the Power supply/the Dreamcast itself gets warmer than usual.Maybe i played a little to long D2....

Thank you.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 6, 2019)

TheSnke said:


> I purchased mine from Amazon back in the summer. I use it regularly and I haven't had any problems or issues with compatibility. From what I've discovered, it's identical to the "real" GDEMU, except that you can't update the firmware. However since it already has 100% compatibility, you don't need to.



What is the price difference between the real one and the knockoff?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

Maluma said:


> What is the price difference between the real one and the knockoff?


Its not only the price,its the time you get an orignal.You have to wait months:

https://gdemu.wordpress.com/ordering/ordering-gdemu/

and it costs motre than the DOUBLE ! 130 Euro
Clones begins about 60 Euro on Aliexpress.


----------



## CORE (Jun 6, 2019)

I too have noticed the Heat difference with the PSU due to the 12v excess draw because GDROM not present I now have concerns since your unfortunate mishap. 

Think I will look into making some modifications to the PSU or maybe try one of those PicoPSUs.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

U maybe able to buy them off EBay too that where I bought mine.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

CORE said:


> I too have noticed the Heat difference with the PSU due to the 12v excess draw because GDROM not present I now have concerns since your unfortunate mishap.
> 
> Think I will look into making some modifications to the PSU or maybe try one of those PicoPSUs.



Yes thats better.There are enough pages who discribe the Mod.


----------



## shano (Jun 6, 2019)

@alexander1970 Has to be something on the GDEMU has died since you tried it on 3 Dreamcast systems. What colour LED is the GDEMU supposed to display when it's working correctly?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

shano said:


> @alexander1970 Has to be something on the GDEMU has died since you tried it on 3 Dreamcast systems. What colour LED is the GDEMU supposed to display when it's working correctly?


It lights red on power on and goes out again immediately if all is ok.
I think i played too long....


----------



## CORE (Jun 6, 2019)

I can tell you that Evil Twin has some odd behaviour random crashing and rebooting and I cant proceed stuck at Ship Deck when you go outside game crashes still audio but black screen or freezes.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Perhaps the GDEmu gets too hot a Cap or something has blown? Maybe need some shielding or Heat spreading.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

CORE said:


> I can tell you that Evil Twin has some odd behaviour random crashing and rebooting and I cant proceed stuck at Ship Deck when you go outside game crashes still audio but black screen or freezes.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Perhaps the GDEmu gets too hot a Cap or something has blown? Maybe need some shielding or Heat spreading.



The Mod with the voltage is enough to prevent this.I remember now i have played about 7-8 hours without a break.   (i love *D2*.....)
You know/remember the reboot/shutdown "issue" on older Dreamcasts when you play too long ?


----------



## shano (Jun 6, 2019)

Does the Dreamcast with GDEMU still run hotter than normal if the Dreamcast is powered on but not running a game?


----------



## CORE (Jun 6, 2019)

Thankfully it nothing compared to the next gen Damn PS3 and 360 even worse 360 since there is no decent exploit for Homebrew.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 6, 2019)

shano said:


> Does the Dreamcast with GDEMU still run hotter than normal if the Dreamcast is powered on but not running a game?



Yes definetly because of the 12v which is no longer needed (only the original GD-Rom drive needs it).
Thats why it is recommende to do the Noctua Fan Mod and place the 3D printed parts into of an optimal Airflow.


----------



## TVL (Jun 6, 2019)

I didn't know there were clones of GDEmu. Gonna pick one of these up, and a picoPSU.

Hope they make a clone of the Saturn ODE too, or that the Satiator ever gets released.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)

Hello. 

A little update on the GDemu story:

The defective One is on Waiting line in support on Aliexpress.Let's see and wait.
(The "Damage Photos Handling" was a little tricky,they really do not have it easy in China to upload Videos or Pictures.....)

But today I got an before relocated Birthday present: 


   

I have missed "D2"........



 

I LOVE my WIFE.

She ordered "behind my back" from Amazon:

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B074DYHS16/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It comes from FRANCE wiht LA POSTE (with a Tracking number) and was delivered within 7 days.

It is a China Clone labeled with Firmware V5.5.

 

Works perfect as the other one from Aliexpress.

What a great day.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 9, 2019)

Congrats. Now add a battery holder mod and pico psu


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Congrats. Now add a battery holder mod and pico psu



Thank you for the motivation,but thanks NO.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 9, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Thank you for the motivation,but thanks NO.


That is the correct answer. I kept the original power supply too but I did add a extra 12V fan to replace the load of the gdrom drive.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 9, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> That is the correct answer. I kept the original power supply too but I did add a extra 12V fan to replace the load of the gdrom drive.


I try to take care of cooling the Dreamcast.And making breaks.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

Actual the price is very good for this one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Opt...048.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.43034c4d80axTc

*ONLY 2 days LEFT !!*

*49 Euro or 54 $ includes shipping.*

**


----------



## fixx1983 (Jul 11, 2019)

Guys can someone recap me the use of GDEmu and what I need? I read about PSU Mod, 3D printed parts. A lot of things. So I need some clarification thanks

Inviato dal mio MIX 2S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

fixx1983 said:


> Guys can someone recap me the use of GDEmu and what I need? I read about PSU Mod, 3D printed parts. A lot of things. So I need some clarification thanks
> 
> Inviato dal mio MIX 2S utilizzando Tapatalk



Hello.

The most important Thing is your Deamcast is a MODELL VA1:


 

Thats all.

The plastic parts from a 3D printer is recommended of the Airflow (the GD Rom fills the hole space).

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1585333

The PSU and Fan Mod is your choice.It is not compellingly necessary.But also remommended.

https://www.retrorgb.com/updated-dreamcast-noctua-fan-mod-design.html

https://www.retrosales.com.au/produ...ast-replacement-modified-psu-retrofit-modding

And a SD CARD.Note: the bigger the Card the longer maybe the load times.
64 - 128 GB should be enough.

Thank you.


----------



## fixx1983 (Jul 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> The most important Thing is your Deamcast is a MODELL VA1:
> 
> ...


Yeah, my DC is VA1, already checked.

Are you the developer of GDEmu?

Inviato dal mio MIX 2S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

fixx1983 said:


> Yeah, my DC is VA1, already checked.
> 
> Are you the developer of GDEmu?
> 
> Inviato dal mio MIX 2S utilizzando Tapatalk


No.

Here is the source:
https://gdemu.wordpress.com/about/

But unfortunately it is expensive and the order "windows" are pretty short.
So the Clones from China are an alternative like "some" Flashcards for Nintendo DSi + Co.


----------



## fixx1983 (Jul 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> No.
> 
> Here is the source:
> https://gdemu.wordpress.com/about/
> ...


Yeah, I know that most of the time is out of stock. So i was thinking about china one

Inviato dal mio MIX 2S utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 11, 2019)

You don't need 3d printed parts for airflow. You can just cut out a piece of plastic and tape it over the opening that is left now by having no disc drive


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> You don't need 3d printed parts for airflow. You can just cut out a piece of plastic and tape it over the opening that is left now by having no disc drive


Hello.
Thats a great and cheap Solution and Idea.Thank you.

And thats why the EU has his Headquarters in Belgium.
Very innovativ and creativ people.


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Actual the price is very good for this one:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Opt...048.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.43034c4d80axTc
> 
> ...



Interesting, the only concern I have is the inability to update the firmware.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Interesting, the only concern I have is the inability to update the firmware.


No need to update,there is no newer one (since 2017 I think).


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 11, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> No need to update,there is no newer one (since 2017 I think).



According to the created date, 25th may 2018. But the change log says it’s nothing significant besides maybe long file name support.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 11, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> According to the created date, 25th may 2018. But the change log says it’s nothing significant besides maybe long file name support.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/can-the...u-5-15b-clone-be-updated.542892/#post-8708704

The only significant difference is the Flash Chip.
_*I do not know if this is right but the Revision 5.15B has the SAME chip as the GDemu.*_


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 11, 2019)

This is just my opinion, but I don't think the airflow is as important as some people think. The main heat the fan is exhausting is not from the power supply but from the metal plate which is acting as a heatsink for the processor.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

Hello my Dreamcast and GDemu friends.

A moment ago I want to play a little with the Dreamcast.

Guess what happens........



Spoiler: Surprise.....



 



*sigh*

Since I installed and tested (max. 1 hour) it I do not play with the Dreamcast.
I turned it on a few Minutes ago and I feared the worst......
After Time and Date comes NO GD Menu.
I opened the Lid and see a nice RED LED constantly shining.

SD Card is ok,I tried an other/checked SD Card(s) with Tool of Errors and so on,formatted and get the games again back and so on........still the same.
Anyway...

Return to Amazon this time.

Thank you.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Jul 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> And a SD CARD.Note: the bigger the Card the longer maybe the load times.



You should use the following tool to create the GDMenu layout, it will load the menu instantly even on a massive SD card with hundreds of games:
http://sheep.host22.com/GDEMU_SD.rar



alexander1970 said:


> Since I installed and tested (max. 1 hour) it I do not play with the Dreamcast.
> I turned it on a few Minutes ago and I feared the worst......
> After Time and Date comes NO GD Menu.
> I opened the Lid and see a nice RED LED constantly shining.



Try wiggling around the GDEMU a bit. I had similar issues and thought mine was broken, but it turns out the connection is just finicky. It's extremely unlikely that there's actually something wrong with the GDEMU, especially if it worked before as you wrote.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

xxNathanxx said:


> You should use the following tool to create the GDMenu layout, it will load the menu instantly even on a massive SD card with hundreds of games:
> http://sheep.host22.com/GDEMU_SD.rar
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your help and for your "motivation.

Sadly it is the second one that stops working.
In the meantime I know on what you have to pay attention to.

The first stops working with an "blinking" LED.I used hours and hours of research and testing and so on.
I accept it as it be.

I start thinking now it probably has its authority that the original GDemu costs the double than a clone.

Thank you.

EDIT: I do now a full power cycle until tomorrow and then I try it once more.


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 18, 2019)

Does anyone know the difference between the v5.5 and v5.15? Can’t seem to find anything divinitive


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 18, 2019)

@alexander1970 since this is the second one it feels like it might not just be bad luck. I would be suspicious of the power supply.


----------



## atlboyz_247 (Jul 18, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Does anyone know the difference between the v5.5 and v5.15? Can’t seem to find anything divinitive



It would be in your best interest to get the 5.15b board with the *metal SD card tray *(this is how to easily tell the difference between the 5.15 and 5.15b), as it’s confirmed to have fixed the crystal in the boards (5.5 and 5.15) to the correct one and supports DCHDMI properly. Also the 5.15b has the same chips as the original (maybe it’s still using a modified firmware? Not sure until someone tests other firmwares on it.) but the 5.5 and 5.15 may only differ in the firmware installed on their respective boards.

EDIT: I had a problem before with my MiSTer SDRAM module due to static shock (the supplier said he also had the same issue), be sure to avoid making any physical contact with the chips on the board unless you’re grounded. Electronics can be a bit finicky, and static shock can kill some chips if you’re not careful.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 18, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> @alexander1970 since this is the second one it feels like it might not just be bad luck. I would be suspicious of the power supply.


Hello and thank you for the tip.

You know it is a little different:

I got 3 Dreamcasts for over 2 years (I think) from the same seller.The first GDemu works on all three consoles.Then I leave it in one and played a long Session "D2" (If i remember correctly 8-9 hours).Then I turned it off and leave it a few days.
Then I turned it on and......the first one goes....I tried it on all three consoles,hours of trying/testing/research.....

Not a similar one....but shorter usage.
I test it on delivery day on all three and it works.A week later,Today......same story....

Power supply gone on all three Dreamcasts at the same time ? Possible....the GD Roms are all 3 broken now.... but why did the GDemu worked on the first tries.....
I do not know....
It is no tragedy but I lost really the fun on the Dreamcast......



Thank you for helping.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Power supply gone on all three Dreamcasts at the same time ?


No but if you tried both on all 3 DC's then only one of the power supplies needs to be faulty to damage the GDEMU. It is possible you just got unlucky of course but I think it's just as possible that one of your DC's has a slightly bad power supply. This is not related but I remember when I first powered up my BBC Micro computer after 20 years in storage the power supply actually caught fire and exploded after 5 minutes!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> No but if you tried both on all 3 DC's then only one of the power supplies needs to be faulty to damage the GDEMU. It is possible you just got unlucky of course but I think it's just as possible that one of your DC's has a slightly bad power supply. This is not related but I remember when I first powered up my BBC Micro computer after 20 years in storage the power supply actually caught fire and exploded after 5 minutes!


Hello. 

Thank you for pointing me at that..
I do not think of it and maybe it is the reason......


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 19, 2019)

EDIT. BIG EDIT LOL IRAN THE 5volt line not the 12volt line , just got mixed up reading all the posts ,Hi been reading and getting a big lost I have a va0 jap Dreamcast can I run a GDEMU?? are there mods to make it “safe” is that what the fan mod is for or the remove the 12v SORRY 5v line and big a 300o is for this is where I am getting lost


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> Hi been reading and getting a big lost I have a va0 jap Dreamcast can I run a GDEMU?? are there mods to make it “safe” is that what the fan mod is for or the remove the 12v and big a 300o is for this is where I am getting lost



Hello.

A Quote from the *gdemu* site:

_*Before you start:
Make sure your Dreamcast is VA1 model. The best way would be to disassemble it and read the description on the mainboard, next to pad ports. Another good method is to check the single digit in a circle, next to the region designation on the back sticker.
*_
https://gdemu.wordpress.com/installation/gdemu-installation/

Thank you.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 19, 2019)

EDIT— I meant 5volt line not 12 know i have VA0 done all that all ready, just wanted o know if you removed the 5v line which is not used on the GDROM drive on the VA1 would that work and if so how ??? ie has anyone done it ie a "MOD"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> i know i have VA0 done all that all ready, just wanted o know if you removed the 12v line which is not used on the GDROM drive on the VA1 would that work and if so how ??? ie has anyone done it ie a "MOD"


No there IS NO such Mod.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 19, 2019)

great not quite ready to give up my first born son to pay the price for a VA1 unit


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> great not quite ready to give up my first born son to pay the price for a VA1 unit


I do not know exactly on what a Mod for the V0 failes,sorry.

I understand you,because I am in an similar situation to yours.
To think over to get a "new" Dreamcast because the 3 Dreamcasts I have are probably no longer works correctly.All 3 GD Rom Drives are broken and maybe the Power units also and thats why I thinked of an GDemu.I also had to "pay" for this and now I am not sure what I should do...

Maybe it is a sign...I do not know at the moment.

Thank you.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> I do not know exactly on what a Mod for the V0 failes,sorry.
> 
> I understand you,because I am in an similar situation to yours.
> To think over to get a "new" Dreamcast because the 3 Dreamcasts I have are probably no longer works correctly.All 3 GD Rom Drives are broken and maybe the Power units also and thats why I thinked of an GDemu.I also had to "pay" for this and now I am not sure what I should do...
> ...



SORRY CUTING THR 5 volt not the 12v I got mixed up.
was thinking of cutting the 12v line just before the GDrom connector not sure if that 12v line feeds somethings else if is dose it would I just do a bypass of the GDRom connector. I have read of people using the GDEMU with a VA0 but give it a little time the 12V burns out the GDEMU


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> was thinking of cutting the 12v line just before the GDrom connector not sure if that 12v line feeds somethings else if is dose it would I just do a bypass of the GDRom connector. I have read of people using the GDEMU with a VA0 but give it a little time the 12V burns out the GDEMU



That is sadly the thing with the "surplus" one the Power Line after removing the GD-Rom drive.

This is the 12v on the NTSC Power Supply Unit:




I do not have any Idea of this helps,sorry I am not an "Dreamcast" technique.

Or maybe an Pico PSU like this one:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/264278331287


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 19, 2019)

hmm been looking at the trace going into the GDROM connector and cutting it just before, might see if the trace comes out or leads somewhere else ie splits, my thinking is if I stop the 5v line feeding into the GDRom connector it wont go into the GDEMU and the GDEMU only needs the 3V line


----------



## spectral (Jul 19, 2019)

Is there any easy way to tell what version a DC is without opening it up? My DC is a Japanese version that I picked up second hand in iirc 1999.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 19, 2019)

spectral said:


> Is there any easy way to tell what version a DC is without opening it up? My DC is a Japanese version that I picked up second hand in iirc 1999.


not that i know of, mine is a jap unit open it up look on the side of the motherboard it will say what it is


----------



## spectral (Jul 19, 2019)

Cheers, I think I'm going to leave it though. Given the cost I was in two minds about getting a GDemu anyway. I'd only be willing to open for an install, not just to take a look. I think I'll be sticking to CD-R and/or Redream.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

spectral said:


> Is there any easy way to tell what version a DC is without opening it up? My DC is a Japanese version that I picked up second hand in iirc 1999.



Hello. 

This maybe helps you a little to identify your Modell:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/dreamcast-gdemu-from-aliexpress-amazon.533300/page-4#post-8711333


----------



## spectral (Jul 19, 2019)

The thread says to look for the little circle with the number in. However like the pic you included mine doesn't have that. On mine the label is also not in English. It's in what I assume is japanese.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

spectral said:


> The thread says to look for the little circle with the number in. However like the pic you included mine doesn't have that. On mine the label is also not in English. It's in what I assume is japanese.


It is an HKT-3000 right ?


----------



## spectral (Jul 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> It is an HKT-3000 right ?



Yeah 3000 not 3010. I've took a pic. Will upload it in a min


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

spectral said:


> Yeah 3000 not 3010. I've took a pic. Will upload it in a min


Congratulations:

HKT-3000 - NTSC-J Dreamcast Initial Launch Version


----------



## spectral (Jul 19, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Congratulations:
> 
> HKT-3000 - NTSC-J Dreamcast Initial Launch Version



Is there any benefit to that? I'm assuming that makes it VA0 and not compatible with GDemu. Here's the pic of the label. It doesn't even say Sega.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 19, 2019)

spectral said:


> Is there any benefit to that? I'm assuming that makes it VA0 and not compatible with GDemu. Here's the pic of the label. It doesn't even say Sega.
> 
> View attachment 173513



Thank you,a very nice Dreamcast.

No,you sadly do not can use a GDemu.

You maybe look for a (unfortunately more expensive) USB GD Rom:

http://3do-renovation.ru/USB-GDROM_Controller.htm

or if you good in soldering and have "calm" hands:

G1-ATA IDE Adaptor/Mod:

https://fnhack.wordpress.com/2014/10/11/links-for-the-dreamcast-g1-ata-hdd-mod/

http://www.dc-swat.ru/blog/hardware/874.html

The SD-CARD Adaptor for the Seriel Port is ok but not the best solution (you need special made SD ISO´s):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33038827324.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.15.17cad943BSnnDD&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_6_10065_10068_10547_10546_319_10059_10884_10548_317_10887_10696_321_322_453_10084_454_10083_10103_10618_10304_10307_10820_537_536,searchweb201603_52,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=efbc29bc-6d7c-4e3a-89cc-c80b09a5da39-2&algo_pvid=efbc29bc-6d7c-4e3a-89cc-c80b09a5da39&transAbTest=ae803_5

It is your choice.
Thank you.


----------



## spectral (Jul 19, 2019)

I couldn't solder if my life depended on it. It looks like I'll be sticking to CD-R. Managed to get most of the games that needed it onto 99Min CD-R rather than the cut up 2-disc versions. Most of the time when I just want a quick mess with a game I just use Redream these days. Was more tempted by GDemu from wanting to mess with it than it actually being useful tbh. Is there any advantages to such an old model? I knew it has to be a fairly early one as I picked it up in cash generators for £100 sometime mid 1999.


----------



## ital (Jul 19, 2019)

How is redream @spectral and what are you running it on?


----------



## spectral (Jul 19, 2019)

replicashooter said:


> How is redream @spectral and what are you running it on?



Seems really good, although only game I've recently played much of is Soul Calibur, but it seems to run pretty much perfectly. I am using it on my gaming PC though so while not top of the range, its pretty beefy for emulation. Its a 6[email protected], 16GB 3200Mhz DDR4, GTX 1070)


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 20, 2019)

From what I can tell jap units don’t have the Circle with a number mine doesn’t and I’ve not come across any other Japanese units that have you can apparently tell from the serial number but it’s easier to open  it up quickly and have a look


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 20, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> Hi been reading and getting a big lost I have a va0 jap Dreamcast can I run a GDEMU?? are there mods to make it “safe” is that what the fan mod is for or the remove the 12v and big a 300o is for this is where I am getting lost


The stuff you see about 12V is to do with heat production after replacing the GDROM drive.

The reason VA0 motherboards aren't compatible is that they have 5V at the connector whereas VA1 has 3.3V. The GDEMU is designed for 3.3V so it will burn out on the VA0.

No idea why he didn't just add the extra circuitry to make it compatible with both.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 20, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> The stuff you see about 12V is to do with heat production after replacing the GDROM drive.
> 
> The reason VA0 motherboards aren't compatible is that they have 5V at the connector whereas VA1 has 3.3V. The GDEMU is designed for 3.3V so it will burn out on the VA0.
> 
> No idea why he didn't just add the extra circuitry to make it compatible with both.


So if I cut the 5v trace ??


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello. 

Today the french seller from Amazon confirms the refund of the full price + the shipping costs for the return of the broken GDemu.
Great Service.

No really Help/Support from Aliexpress only nice "pen pal" contact.....I have already written that off.


----------



## osctheboss2000 (Jul 25, 2019)

yea m8 there sick


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 25, 2019)

Did you load or disable the 12v rail? Otherwise it will spike to 14v and can cause issues.


----------



## fixingmytoys (Jul 26, 2019)

coffinbirth said:


> Did you load or disable the 12v rail? Otherwise it will spike to 14v and can cause issues.


What issues are they


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 26, 2019)

fixingmytoys said:


> What issues are they


Well, it can damage your psu and potentially anything attached to it, which is what sounds like what happened here.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 26, 2019)

coffinbirth said:


> Well, it can damage your psu and potentially anything attached to it, which is what sounds like what happened here.


I think this is one of those internet myths that people read and repeat but has never actually happened to anyone. Even the creator of GDEMU doesn't consider it an issue.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 26, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> I think this is one of those internet myths that people read and repeat but has never actually happened to anyone. Even the creator of GDEMU doesn't consider it an issue.


Sigh, really?

So...you think overheating a 20 year old psu for 8 hours straight(which is exactly what the op did) won't cause problems? In case you're not paying attention to this thread, op fried TWO gdemu boards already, the second only taking a short session to fry it.

Anecdotally, mine used to get HOT, like caps might explode hot, and crash after a couple hours of play until I did the 12v fan mod and inserted front and back shrouds. No longer an issue. 

The 12v mod is recommended for a reason.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 26, 2019)

coffinbirth said:


> Sigh, really?
> 
> So...you think overheating a 20 year old psu for 8 hours straight(which is exactly what the op did) won't cause problems? In case you're not paying attention to this thread, op fried TWO gdemu boards already, the second only taking a short session to fry it.
> 
> ...



The first one I think definitely.
The second one I have no idea.I had a maximum of 20 minutes in operation.Only to see if all is ok,Then I powered theDreamcast down and put it away.After a few days I plug in and....thats it.
I have feeling maybe it is only the Boot Rom/FW or something was broken.Because on the first GDemu the LED is flashing.
But on the second the LED STAYS orange/red.As I say I do not know what happened.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 27, 2019)

coffinbirth said:


> Sigh, really?


Yes, really.


> Anecdotally..


Exactly. Anecdotally, I've not had a single thermal issue with either of mine in over a year of pretty hardcore use but that's not proof of anything either.

BTW, apparently you're the one not paying attention to the thread since my previous advice to him was regarding the PSU being the culprit.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Yes, really.
> Exactly. Anecdotally, I've not had a single thermal issue with either of mine in over a year of pretty hardcore use but that's not proof of anything either.
> 
> BTW, apparently you're the one not paying attention to the thread since my previous advice to him was regarding the PSU being the culprit.



Hello.

I decided to try it an third time BUT:

https://retrogamesultra.com/2019/02/17/sega-dreamcast-gdemu-installation-and-setup/

This time I will use this Advise and get 3x1Kohm 1/4W resistors in parallel.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 27, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Yes, really.
> Exactly. Anecdotally, I've not had a single thermal issue with either of mine in over a year of pretty hardcore use but that's not proof of anything either.
> 
> BTW, apparently you're the one not paying attention to the thread since my previous advice to him was regarding the PSU being the culprit.


No, I read it...it just makes your replies to me utterly pointless. Your psu has held up, good for you. For others, perhaps not. Get it?


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 27, 2019)

coffinbirth said:


> No, I read it...it just makes your replies to me utterly pointless. Your psu has held up, good for you. For others, perhaps not. Get it?


Yes, your anecdotal evidence is the only one you care about, we get it, pretty standard millennial attitude.

Btw genius, you solved your crashing/overheating problem by adding a FAN.. but no, it was the extra load that helped lol.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 27, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> Yes, your anecdotal evidence is the only one you care about, we get it, pretty standard millennial attitude.
> 
> Btw genius, you solved your crashing/overheating problem by adding a FAN.. but no, it was the extra load that helped lol.


1. Not a millennial, lol. Do you think trying to help someone is indicative of a particular generation? Or are you just woefully stupid across the board?
2. Already had a larger fan...doesn't solve the 12v issue until you do a 12v fan mod, genius. The psu itself runs hotter without said mod, simply a fact...
3. I suggested the op try a 12v mod(i went with fan mod, he added resistors) which is more than your truly unhelpful anecdotal evidence has provided.
4. You are just being a contrarian, despite the op clearly having issues related to prolonged usage...which is exactly what the mod(s) are for, lol.
5. Don't even bother responding, as it will just be more horseshit spewing forth that literally no one cares about.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I decided to try it an third time BUT:
> 
> ...


Missed this post...so, did you do this to the psu that already fried out two boards? Because I would honestly throw that one away. I recommend  either swap with a different psu and do the mod, or go full swing and replace it with a dreampsu or picopsu.
Also, just out of curiosity, what does the topside of your gd-rom shield say? 3.3v?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2019)

coffinbirth said:


> Missed this post...so, did you do this to the psu that already fried out two boards? Because I would honestly throw that one away. I recommend  either swap with a different psu and do the mod, or go full swing and replace it with a dreampsu or picopsu.
> Also, just out of curiosity, what does the topside of your gd-rom shield say? 3.3v?


This is not my picture,that is from the Link/Guide.I have ordered an GDemu and the Resistors today.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> This is not my picture,that is from the Link/Guide.I have ordered an GDemu and the Resistors today.


Ah, ok. 
Again, I would not use the same psu that fried your other two gdemu boards!
Also, I would REALLY check all three of your consoles and ensure that they say 3.3v on the gd-rom. If they don't...gdemu will work for a short time, hours maybe just minutes, but it will eventually get fried.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 27, 2019)

coffinbirth said:


> Ah, ok.
> Again, I would not use the same psu that fried your other two gdemu boards!
> Also, I would REALLY check all three of your consoles and ensure that they say 3.3v on the gd-rom. If they don't...gdemu will work for a short time, hours maybe just minutes, but it will eventually get fried.


When the Resistors delivered,I will FIRST check this.Thank you.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> When the Resistors delivered,I will FIRST check this.Thank you.


No problem. 
Report back when you get your stuff sorted.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 28, 2019)

coffinbirth said:


> 1. Not a millennial, lol. Do you think trying to help someone is indicative of a particular generation? Or are you just woefully stupid across the board?
> 2. Already had a larger fan...doesn't solve the 12v issue until you do a 12v fan mod, genius. The psu itself runs hotter without said mod, simply a fact...
> 3. I suggested the op try a 12v mod(i went with fan mod, he added resistors) which is more than your truly unhelpful anecdotal evidence has provided.
> 4. You are just being a contrarian, despite the op clearly having issues related to prolonged usage...which is exactly what the mod(s) are for, lol.
> 5. Don't even bother responding, as it will just be more horseshit spewing forth that literally no one cares about.


The numbered responses are a great idea,

1. Your attitude is indicative of the stereotypical millennial this forum is plagued by so it was an easy (lazy) assumption on my part.

2. Stating "simply a fact" is not scientific, neither is prodding it with pinky fingers or whatever you used to determine the near-explosiveness earlier. The components in the power supply are designed to run very hot and it would be hard to tell a few degrees increase without probes. Having said that, it only makes sense that such an increase would occur by removing the GDROM load, my point is that it would still be within spec and nothing to worry about.

3. Suggesting the OP add a fan or resistors without knowing the underlying cause is not particularly helpful. The most likely cause seems to be a faulty PSU on one of the 3 Dreamcasts, but again without further testing it's hard to be sure. I did suggest the OP invest in a PicoPSU (not sure if it was this thread or a different one) as a faulty PSU could be the reason the GDROM drive was fried in the first place.

4. The OP had one prolonged use case and one only several minutes, you can't pick and choose the one that fits your theory, you have to take both and assume that the fault was not related to period of use.

5. I decided to bother responding, despite the implications to your ego, as I have a bit of free time before breakfast. BTW, your use of "literally" is incorrect, as is your assumption that "no one cares". Again, your ego is not the voice of the general public, it might serve you well to learn to reel it in.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hello.

I would like to hear your esteemed opinion on these power supplies please:

https://www.amazon.de/ASHATA-Netzte...cast+netzteil&qid=1564335412&s=gateway&sr=8-1

https://www.amazon.de/SODIAL-Univer...cast+netzteil&qid=1564335412&s=gateway&sr=8-4

https://www.amazon.de/TOOGOO-Univer...cast+netzteil&qid=1564335412&s=gateway&sr=8-5

I am not 100 percent sure that I  can do the modifications for the Micro PSU Mod.

Thank you for your help and your advises.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 29, 2019)

subcon959 said:


> The numbered responses are a great idea,
> 
> 1. Your attitude is indicative of the stereotypical millennial this forum is plagued by so it was an easy (lazy) assumption on my part.
> 
> ...



Yikes. Where to even begin...
1. This doesn't even make sense. You started this "conversation" with raw ignorance and subsequently haven't shown otherwise.

2. LOL. You CANNOT be serious.
 You clearly do not know what you are talking about here, guy. First of all,"high temp" psu's tend to cap at 60*c...the DC psu is NOT in that category, and with normal usage they run at around 45-50*c. My otherwise stock DC with gdemu clocked at 68*c(!) with my IR Thermometer(not my fucking fingers), high 50's(don't remember) with shrouds and a larger fan, and 51*c with the 12v fan mod.
 68*c is exploding caps hot, hence why I said it... and led me to check continuity across the entire psu to make sure. You could SMELL it. And if you're doing the math here, not simply "a few degrees", and only after the 12v fan mod did my DC go back to operating temps it was designed for. Anecdotal, yes(not all DC units do this)...but FACTUAL, and certainly not guesswork. I mean, wow.

Say it with me, Ther-mom-e-ter.

3&4. Prolonged use of a psu above spec operating temp can do allllll kinds of shit, but it's pointing towards a power spike when the unit is powered down, which can happen with a blown fuse or resistor...This is what I'd place bets on. Whether that occurred prior to the gdemu installation or because of it is not something anyone could possibly answer, and exactly why I told them to use a different psu altogether. Having said that, I've never heard of even a single stock DC frying a gdrom drive. Shot lasers from overuse, but not electrical damage. 

5. HA! Pick up a fucking dictionary and learn that words have, ahem...a literal definition, or multiple definitions, and informal usage. (You should've learned that at about 10 years old.) Ego, lol. No, buddy.... you're just not very sharp, and talking to people like you is a goddamned chore. 

I am trying to help this guy. WTF are you doing other than sounding like a millennial(ironic af) shitposter? Seriously, contribute or shut the fuck up already.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I would like to hear your esteemed opinion on these power supplies please:
> 
> ...



These are all the same EXACT psu, in case you didn't realize. I'm not familiar with them, but at first blush they appear to be aiming for an oem replacement. In other words, they look like a stock dc psu. I've never heard of any of those 'brands" before, and are likely just slapped on by the reseller. 

 If you really NEED to have three functioning Dreamcasts, go for it, otherwise I would just designate one of them as a parts machine and cannibalize the psu and swap it into the target DC. This is assuming, of course, they are all the same exact model.

You REALLY need to check your gd-rom shield and make sure that it says 3.3v before buying anything else though to ensure you're not plopping this thing onto the wrong mainboard.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 29, 2019)

coffinbirth said:


> REALLY need to check your gd-rom shield and make sure that it says 3.3v before buying anything else though to ensure you're not plopping this thing onto the wrong mainboard.



Hello.

Sorry,I did not answer your question,I overread it.Excuse me for that.
I do this already.
2x Samsung with 3.3v and 1x Yamaha with 3.3v.

Thank you for your evaluation on that Power Supllies.
I have to buy one one of them first to try it with the GD-Rom and after that I swap it with the GDemu.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 29, 2019)

@coffinbirth  Lol, didn't take much prodding to bring out your true personality. Anger management is a thing, I hear they can do wonders for people with aggression issues. I suggest sooner, rather than later, based on your rabid public outburst.

@alexander1970 the PicoPSU is just a nice modern solution but not essential. It's not that difficult to refurbish the DC power supply (or even buy a spare one on ebay).


----------



## CORE (Jul 29, 2019)

So which is better remove the 12v or add a 12v Fan? And where to put it? 

Is this the reason for the GDEMU Clone Failing?


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 29, 2019)

@coffinbirth  Lol, didn't take much prodding to bring out your true personality. Anger management is a thing, I hear they can do wonders for people with aggression issues. I suggest sooner, rather than later, based on your rabid public outburst.

A SHOCKING conclusion.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CORE said:


> So which is better remove the 12v or add a 12v Fan? And where to put it?
> 
> Is this the reason for the GDEMU Clone Failing?



It really depends on your DC. Some seem to get hotter than others. Proper airflow from the stock fan is enough for some, larger fan, 12v mod, 12v fan mod for others.
Personally, my DC got dangerously hot, so i did the 12v fan mod, and now its back to normal operating temp. I also have a second fan for directly pulling heat away from the mainboard and dchdmi mod, but thats a whole other thing, haha.
Head on over to assemblergames.com to check schematics and stuff.
GDEMU can fail for a variety of reasons, including but not limited to psu issues caused by overheating.


----------



## coffinbirth (Jul 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Sorry,I did not answer your question,I overread it.Excuse me for that.
> I do this already.
> ...



No worries, I just wanted to ensure that portion was covered.
And it sounds like you should be fine there.
Sounds like a plan!


----------



## CORE (Jul 29, 2019)

@coffinbirth The Fan should be Exhausting should it not?
I have one with a metal fan screwed to the Heatplate but it is sucking Air in. seperate plastic shroud.
I had another Dreamcast but I imagine it was exhausting the air out , it is a plastic fan screwed to shroud.

Where did you place your 2nd Fan? at rear vent like a Laptop fan or are you using Noctua Fan Mod that seems to be popular , I have plenty of Fans just dont have any with x3 Wires the Control sensor wire.

I was planning to join a 12v 40mm spliced into Dreamcast Fan connector replacing it , and maybe adding another attached via 12v and ground Pins via PSU.


----------



## subcon959 (Jul 30, 2019)

CORE said:


> I was planning to join a 12v 40mm spliced into Dreamcast Fan connector replacing it , and maybe adding another attached via 12v and ground Pins via PSU.


You'll need to use a 5V fan if you're connecting to the fan header. Also, it won't spin the fan without a tach signal which you need bypass with a 10k resistor.


----------



## CORE (Jul 30, 2019)

Well I went ahead 12v regulator and resistor removed.

PSU still gets hot as expected I guess either PICO or Dream PSU is a more viable option.

12v Fan Mod is still an option just how to place a Fan and to take into consideration some case modding additional ventilation.

GDEMU Clone and 128GB SDCard Reader Dreamshell rc4 loads through GDEMU.
12v Regulator and Resistor removed that my setup.

I have a spare PSU perhaps make a few refinements and add 12v Fan just these old electronics do tend to smell awful.

I will also be looking into replacing the stock Fan thanks 4 the info @subcon959


----------



## CORE (Jul 30, 2019)

Note the Stock Fan setup this version has the Fan sucking air in instead of exhaust it out.

That is a DreamPSU to the left. 



Spoiler


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello fellow Dreamcast fans.

Since today my Dreamcast is functionally again.

- GDEmu V5.15 (the same as last time)
- doing the *Power modification* as recommended
https://retrogamesultra.com/2019/02/17/sega-dreamcast-gdemu-installation-and-setup/
- leave the original Power Supply at the moment

I have played about 3 hours without a break.The Dreamcast gets warm but not hot as the last time.

  

I am ready for the weekend this time.

Thank you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 23, 2019)

Hello.

All is good,all is ok.I am still using the original power Supply from the Dreamcast.

*Thank you all for the Advise with the resitors.*

I HIGHLY recommend it if someone would buy an GDemu Clone in the future.
A few cent and it saves maybe a lot of troubles.

Thank you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello.

Today I got finally a Rumble Pack for the Dreamcast.

And......the GDemu is still working.

  

Thank you.


....Consideration of the HDMI Adapter for the Dreamcast too .....

 



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_55


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 17, 2019)

I wish someone would make a combo rumble and mic so I didn't have to keep swapping to play Seaman.


----------



## cyo_the_vile (Oct 26, 2019)

don't buy the HDMI adaptor.   Get a baharbros VGA box or just perform the DC HDMI modification.


----------



## k7ra (Oct 28, 2019)

Does anyone know where\how download and use codebreaker for it?
I can't find anything...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 28, 2019)

k7ra said:


> Does anyone know where\how download and use codebreaker for it?
> I can't find anything...



Hello.

As you know for sure,due the Terms of GBAtemp,it is not allowed to post Direct Links to Sites where ISO´s and that Things are "stored".

Searched with Google "Dreamcast Codebreaker download" (I used an VPN with United Kingdom as Country).
Results: _1th,3rd and 5th_.......I think that are enough Hits.
And please no further Question about how to download them.

Thank you.


----------



## k7ra (Oct 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> As you know for sure,due the Terms of GBAtemp,it is not allowed to post Direct Links to Sites where ISO´s and that Things are "stored".
> 
> ...


Sorry, I write it a little wrong I guess... Was too sleepy
I mean how copy to sdcard and use it on gdemu. Maybe I use wrong version or copy it wrong
Because when I choose it, it's run CB and not ask to choose game.
I copy CB and bootloader throught GDEMU_SD


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)

k7ra said:


> Sorry, I write it a little wrong I guess... Was too sleepy
> I mean how copy to sdcard and use it on gdemu. Maybe I use wrong version or copy it wrong
> Because when I choose it, it's run CB and not ask to choose game.
> I copy CB and bootloader throught GDEMU_SD



Hello.

You need the Tool SD Card Maker v1.10 (GDemu Menu) and with this you get your codebreaker.cdi File on the right Position to load.
After that,when you boot yur GDEmu you have two Choices:

- You exactly know your Games Position (Folder Number !!)

or (I did it so)

- you put the Codebreaker after every Game on your SD Card:

01 Codebreaker
02 Resident Evil 2 Disc 1
03 Codebreaker
04 Resident Evil 2  Disc 2
05 Codebreaker
06 Shenmue Disc 1
07 Codebreaker 
08 Shenmue Disc 2
...........

Why ?

Because when you choose your Codes and proceed instead of the original Procedure with an Codebreaker original Disc

- Choose Codes and Proceed
- Open the Lid
-* Change Codebreaker Disc with Game Disc*
- Close Lid
- Start Game with Codes

you have to do like this:

- Choose Codes and Proceed
- Open the Lid
- *PRESS ONE TIME the Switch Button on your GDEmu*
- Close Lid
- Start Game with Codes

OR

Remember ?



> - You exactly know your Games Position (Folder Number !!)



If you choose the First option and have Codebreaker in one Single Folder on your SD Card
you have the Press x-Times for your Game (for example on Position 08 - Press the Button EIGHT Times)

- Choose Codes and Proceed
- Open the Lid
- *PRESS EIGHT TIME the Switch Button on your GDEmu*
- Close Lid
- Start Game with Codes

Good Luck
Thank you.


----------



## k7ra (Oct 29, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> You need the Tool SD Card Maker v1.10 (GDemu Menu) and with this you get your codebreaker.cdi File on the right Position to load.
> After that,when you boot yur GDEmu you have two Choices:
> ...


That was so simple and understandable that I think can work and I not try xD But on youtube I saw special version of cb that you run an on gdemu choose game 1st then run it.
And was searching for this version name or something that do special setup? Because on 1 forum I read that CB shuld be in 0 folder number for it =\

Cant find video again...
Well, here similar


----------



## tech3475 (Oct 29, 2019)

Does anyone know how hot the DC is supposed to get with the 3d printed replacement bay and resistor mod? 

Mine felt hot after a few minutes but I don’t know how hot it’s supposed to get.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Does anyone know how hot the DC is supposed to get with the 3d printed replacement bay and resistor mod?
> 
> Mine felt hot after a few minutes but I don’t know how hot it’s supposed to get.



Hello.

I can only tell you from my personal Experience.

The 3D Printed Replacement is "installed and after the "Resistor Mod" and after 5-6 Hours playing without Breaks,the Dreamcast gets warm to little more then warm but *not really hot* as like the first time(s) when I use the GDemu without the Mod.
For me there is no need to do the Noctua Fan replacement.

I am pretty sure with this little Resistor "Modification" the Dreamcast and the GDemu are safe now.

Thank you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



k7ra said:


> That was so simple and understandable that I think can work and I not try xD But on youtube I saw special version of cb that you run an on gdemu choose game 1st then run it.
> And was searching for this version name or something that do special setup? Because on 1 forum I read that CB shuld be in 0 folder number for it =\
> 
> Cant find video again...
> Well, here similar




I see.That is the US Version of it.



Spoiler: My personal Opinion



Honestly I did not use this Version because it is a little "laborious" to me and I do not like it.



But it works the same way as described for what I know.I take a look at it if you like.

Thank you.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 29, 2019)

k7ra said:


> That was so simple and understandable that I think can work and I not try xD But on youtube I saw special version of cb that you run an on gdemu choose game 1st then run it.
> And was searching for this version name or something that do special setup? Because on 1 forum I read that CB shuld be in 0 folder number for it =\
> 
> Cant find video again...
> Well, here similar




Yes,the Version from the FIRST Hit on Google Search.

It asks you "SELECT A GAME TO LOAD WITH IT ? YES : NO"
Then choose the Game from your List and continue.

         

This works also great,thank you for pointing me at that Feature and THAT Version.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 12, 2019)

Hello.

The GDEmu Clones Prices are currently very low.

The Cheapest at the Moment 36 Euros for Version V5.5:

https://www.aliexpress.com/af/gdemu...gdemu&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20191211232742

PICO Power Supplies from 22 Euros up:

https://de.aliexpress.com/af/pico-d...mcast&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20191211233510

Standard Power Supply starts from 9 Euros:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_7,searchweb201603_55

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_7,searchweb201603_55


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)

Hello.

Now the Dreamcast has a new PSU and Inner Life.

   

...and cool Air from the FAN Grid.


----------



## spectral (Sep 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Now the Dreamcast has a new PSU and Inner Life.
> 
> ...



I really with I could do this to mine, I bet that thing is so quiet compared to a stock DC now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)

spectral said:


> I really with I could do this to mine, I bet that thing is so quiet compared to a stock DC now.


The only Thing remains is the Stock Fan....there is a Noctua Mod to make the Dreamcast really "quiet".

http://videogamesnewyork.com/dreamcast-noctua-fan-full-kit/
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Dreamcast-Noctua-Fan-modification-3D-print-Adapter-Vers-7-/254019468931

https://de.aliexpress.com/af/dreamc...t+fan&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20200925101443


----------



## spectral (Sep 25, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> The only Thing remains is the Stock Fan....there is a Noctua Mod to make the Dreamcast really "quiet".
> 
> http://videogamesnewyork.com/dreamcast-noctua-fan-full-kit/
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Dreamcast-Noctua-Fan-modification-3D-print-Adapter-Vers-7-/254019468931
> ...



Are you planning on adding that too it? I've more or less resorted to emulation for DC most of the time now. That GD-ROM drive really is a noisy beast.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 25, 2020)

spectral said:


> Are you planning on adding that too it? I've more or less resorted to emulation for DC most of the time now. That GD-ROM drive really is a noisy beast.



Maybe...now I am really happy with the "cool" Dreamcast.
As you maybe read here in other Threads,some Dreamcasts get really hot...
https://gbatemp.net/threads/dreamcast-psu-woes.558233/#post-9211648


----------



## CORE (Sep 26, 2020)

I too have done the above recently just rebuilding and shrinking GDI Library with nice Disc Art.

Extract GDI
Insert Custom PVR Art
Rebuild GDI
Shrink GDI
Test GDI
Works Yeah...
Dont Work No....
Try Dreamshell and use Custom Art

CDIs are complicated to extract and Rebuild... So probably end up using Dreamshell because I want Custom Artwork.

Busy Busy Busy... Bit tedious but unfortunately no AIO Tool to do the job atleast not with a GUI.


----------



## Cubed (Oct 4, 2020)

Is there any significant difference between GDemu clones 5.5, 5.15 and 5.15b that impacts real use and warrants the price difference?
As I understand it, these are the differences:

- 5.5 uses another crystal than the original. Does this even matter?
- 5.15 uses the same cystal as the original but has a flimsy SD reader.
- 5.15b uses the same crystal as 5.15 but sports a metal SD reader.

If I'm careful when changing the SD card, maybe the cheaper 5.5 is the better option?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello.



Cubed said:


> Is there any significant difference between GDemu clones 5.5, 5.15 and 5.15b that impacts real use and warrants the price difference?
> As I understand it, these are the differences:
> 
> - 5.5 uses another crystal than the original. Does this even matter?
> ...



You can use this SD Card Extension Part
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

https://gbatemp.net/threads/dreamcast-gdemu-from-aliexpress-amazon.533300/page-8#post-9211649

Then Card change should no longer a Problem with different SD Readers.


For the Firmware - I think the minor Changes are from 5.13 up to 5.15 and was mainly about the Bootloader.
I can not say,which Games are "affected" but personal I did not notice some Issues (using v5.15.0).

But I think *v5.5* is REALLY not recommended (since I found no "offical" Release...)


Thank you.


P.S.: ....do not forget to maybe do something against the "Heat" (v12 Rail) after replacing the GD Rom with the GDemu (Clone).


----------



## BooBoo02 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi all,

   After many years i am wanting to game again on my Dreamcast. Although my GDROM still is working ok, i have ordered a GDEMU clone from ebay. I have been doing a lot of research about it the last few days. Everything i have read such as extra heat from the PSU, how to get better air flow, fan mods, adding resisters to the PSU 12v to keep it cool, ect ect have all been things that people have experienced and there is a whole lot of evidence on the internet about these. What i have not found is any proof that updating the firmware on a clone causes it to become bricked. I know in the past that a lot of other cloned devices have bricked after an official firmware update and they are all true documented cases because people did actually try to update their device. In the case of the GDEMU, i have not read about a single case of a clone GDEMU being updated and bricked. I just read a lot of comments saying not to update or it will brick your clone GDEMU? What proof is there that this will happen and has anybody actually tried??

@alexander1970 Good to see you got your GDEMU & Dreamcast in order.

Cheers


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hello.



BooBoo02 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After many years i am wanting to game again on my Dreamcast. Although my GDROM still is working ok, i have ordered a GDEMU clone from ebay. I have been doing a lot of research about it the last few days. Everything i have read such as extra heat from the PSU, how to get better air flow, fan mods, adding resisters to the PSU 12v to keep it cool, ect ect have all been things that people have experienced and there is a whole lot of evidence on the internet about these. What i have not found is any proof that updating the firmware on a clone causes it to become bricked. I know in the past that a lot of other cloned devices have bricked after an official firmware update and they are all true documented cases because people did actually try to update their device. In the case of the GDEMU, i have not read about a single case of a clone GDEMU being updated and bricked. I just read a lot of comments saying not to update or it will brick your clone GDEMU? What proof is there that this will happen and has anybody actually tried??
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I bet my (virtual) Left Hand for it.

If you try to flash your Clone,it will get "unusable".



> _IMPORTANT: If at any time during firmware update status LED stays completly on or off, or blinks in unexpected pattern, it means an error has occured. Retry the procedure, use a different card if the problem persists._



"Some" maybe already tried it,accidental of course......
(If you ask now,whether I've tried,the only Thing I will say,I have bricked 2 Nintendo DSi by removing Unlaunch to "Proof" it...).

So maybe I am still recommend,to NOT UPDATE a Clone.

Thank you.


----------

